# PC Upgrade für ~500-600 €



## Psyclic (15. September 2002)

Hi Leuts, bei mir ist dringend nen Hardware Upgrade nötig...
Sollte so bei ca 500-600 € liegen...

meine anforderungen:

... hm halt grafik krams ( Photoshop, gaaaaanz bisl 3dmax )
counterstrike ( brauch eh keine großen anforderungen ^^ )
surfn

das übliche halt... nix besonderes.
hab mir mal folgende Komponenten rausgesucht
als cpu basis nen amd, währe nem intel system aber nich abgeneigt.
( ja die vor und nachteile der beiden cpu´s sind mir bekannt, also bitte keine flamerei a la "intel suxX" "amd is shice... etc thx)

1x	AMD K7 2000 XP+  				119€ 
2x	DDRRAM 256MB PC266 INFINEON CL2 		146€
1x	EPOX 8K3a+ VIA KT333A Socket A + RAID 		139€
1x	MSI GFORCE 4 TI 4200 64 MB DDR-RAM   		169€
-------------------------------------------------------------
Insgesamt						573€
_____________________________________________________________

Währe nett wenn ihr mir preisliche sowie alternativen mit anderer cpu ( intel!? ) bzw. board geben könntet.

thx so far...


----------



## Dario Linsky (15. September 2002)

- amd k7 2000 xp+ (115€)
- ddr-ram 512mb cl2 infineon (169€)
- epox 8k3a+ via kt333a socket a + raid (139€)
- msi gforce 4 ti 4200 mit 64mb ddr-ram (169€)
macht zusammen: 592€

das angebot ist von serhend in münster.


----------



## Psyclic (15. September 2002)

lol du witzbold, 
1. wo is da die alternative ( ausser der teurere Preis )
2. ist mein oben zusammengestelltes system ebenfalls von serhend 

ich wollte alternativen in form eines anderen systems 

bsp ...
-p4 12487 GHZ 2 €
-diesundjenesboard 3€
-Graka 4€
-Ram 6€


got it  ?

thx


----------



## Dario Linsky (15. September 2002)

die doppelte menge speicher ist die alternative. und dass du deine preise auch von serhend hast, kann ich ja nicht riechen...


----------



## sam (15. September 2002)

ruhig blut jungs  

also, wenn du einen p4 haben willst, dann wird das schon ein bisschen teurer...

p4 2ghz | 229€
asus p4b533 | 174€
2x kingston value ddr ram | 2x 79€ = 158€
msi g4mx460-vtp (tv-out, video-in, 64mb ram) | 149€

macht unterm strich 710€  (wenn ich mich nicht irre)

http://www.alternate.de

nur für cs würde auch eine gf2gts (overclocked) oder ne gf2pro reichen...
die kreigt man ja nachgeschmissen


----------



## Psyclic (15. September 2002)

@asphyxia...
das war kein vorfwurf das ich die preise auch von serhend hab.
aber wenn du mal schaust habe ich geschrieben


> *2x* DDRRAM 256MB PC266 INFINEON CL2 146€


1 chip is teurer als 2 :]
und ansonsten sind die preise ~= !

naja ich werd wohl aufgrund geldmangels doch keinen p4 nehmen...
aber statt dem epox 8k3a werd ich das 8k5a3+ nehmen. is zwar nen paar mark teurer aber lohnt sich imho.

ok...

wo bekomm ich o.g. config am günstigsten  ? ^^


----------



## Dario Linsky (15. September 2002)

dafür hast du mit zwei ramchips aber auch sofort zwei bänke belegt und nachher ist kein platz mehr für mehr speicher da.
ich würde mal spontan behaupten, am günstigsten kriegt man sowas bei serhend. jedenfalls hab ich noch keinen anderen laden mit vergleichbaren preisen gesehen.


----------



## Psyclic (15. September 2002)

da muss ich dir recht geben. 
sind wirklich sau günstig.
naja die ham das epox8k5a noch net in ihrer liste.
ich werd da mal anrufen und fragn ob ses ham, dann werd ich morgen hinfahren 
*fr0i*


----------



## eViLaSh (16. September 2002)

wenn ich dir noch nen tipp geben kann, würd ich mir keine MSI-graka holn.

da solln die lüfter ziemlich kacke sein. ausserdem nicht so toll im vergleich zu anderen 4200ern.


----------



## Vitalis (16. September 2002)

Übrigens ist http://www.kmelektronik.de noch ein klein wenig günstiger


----------



## Jan Seifert (18. September 2002)

cpu: *AMD K7 2000 XP+* *119,99€*
board: *GigaByte GA-7VRXP* *145,99€* 
ram: *512MB DDRAM PC266 INFINEONCHIP CL2* *bis zu 150€* 
graka: *ATI RADEON 9000 Excalibur* *109,99€*

Preis: *525,97€*

wobei man im moment etwas beim ram aufpassen sollte,
er kann schnell im preis steigen, oder auch wieder fallen,
was anzunehmen ist. daher würde ich noch ein tick
warten. die graka reicht locker, selbst bei ut2003 und co.

das mainboard hat alles was man brauch, unterstützt PC-333 DDRAM,
hat 2x USB 1.1 und 4x USB 2.0 anschlüsse.
dazu kommt rain, sound on board und lan on board.

mfg


----------



## Psyclic (18. September 2002)

joah danke für die tips leute...
hab mir jetzt den 200er xp
dann von gigabyte das GA7V*A*XP mitm VIA KT400 Chip, 
dazu PC333er cl 2.5 Ram von Samsung ...
joah wegen graka und so schau ich nochma.

bye


----------



## sam (18. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Psyclic _
> *hab mir jetzt den 200er xp*


soso...
ich hab auch noch nen p1 mit 200mhz  

spaß beiseite: was haste dafür gezahlt (cpu+board+ram)?


----------



## Psyclic (19. September 2002)

ui vertipp0rt ^^

wenn der Postbote klingelt will er 454 € für das Zeug und noch Geld fürs Bringen glaub ich


----------



## sam (19. September 2002)

der preis is ok...
wieviel ram is dabei? 256mb?


----------



## Psyclic (19. September 2002)

512


----------



## Spacemonkey (20. September 2002)

WEnn wir grade beim Thema sind:

Sind die Mainboards von Epox gut?
Ich will mir eigentlich einen XP 2400 oder 2600 holen, nur gehen die meisten Mainboards nur bis zum XP 2000+.
Außerdem will ich auch kein LAN onboard.
Könntet ihr mir da ein MB empfehlen?
Tut sich eigentlich viel zwischen 2200 und 2400 bzw. 2600?


----------

